# steame engine NOKS



## lowietje (Jan 2, 2009)

From the Handboek model stoommachines bij R van Dort and J Oegema I build the steam engine noks.
During the building I made a picture shoot from the work in progress.
And this is the side you can view it.

http://knutselhaas.hyves.nl/album/24110198/noks_bouwen/qRg1/

Enjoy it


----------



## Shopguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice. In the video are you running it on steam?
Regards
Ernie


----------



## lowietje (Jan 3, 2009)

No its running on air 1 bar and pumping water at 25 bar


----------



## J. Tranter (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you have any pictures and/or plans of the engine in you avatar? 
By the way nice build.
J. Tranter


----------



## lowietje (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry but the drawings are in the book I mentioned before and their are copyrighted
as fare I know the book is still forsale only in dutch


----------

